# English-speaking Playgroup in Nafplio(n), Greece



## Shawna (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm an American living in Nafplion, Greece and I have a 15 month old son. I'm looking for an English-speaking playgroup and/or Mommy & me groups in the area. Does anyone know of any? If there aren't any, and you are possibly interested in starting one please contact me.

Thank you,

Shawna


----------



## fsu28 (Jun 15, 2011)

I was just in Nafplion a couple months ago touring with the Butler University Orchestra from Indianapolis Indiana. My wife is a Registered Nurse and I'm a music teacher. Is there any jobs available in Napflion that would be interested in an American couple like us with our credentials? PS...we have a 4 year old boy and a 3 year old girl! 
Thanks!!


----------



## Shawna (Apr 30, 2010)

*Nafplion*



fsu28 said:


> I was just in Nafplion a couple months ago touring with the Butler University Orchestra from Indianapolis Indiana. My wife is a Registered Nurse and I'm a music teacher. Is there any jobs available in Napflion that would be interested in an American couple like us with our credentials? PS...we have a 4 year old boy and a 3 year old girl!
> Thanks!!


Dear FSU28,

As you may understand the job market in Greece is pretty tough right now. Do you speak Greek? You may have better luck in Athens. I have heard that sometimes embassies hire nurses to be on site. Sorry I could not be more helpful.

All the best,

Shawna


----------



## Xylokastro Paula (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Shawna

I hope you managed to find an English-speaking playgroup for your son. My family has a holiday home in Xylocastro, Korinthos, and so we go to Greece at least four times a year. In the summer we often go to Nafplion as it's not so far from us. In the main school holidays I am often there for up to six weeks - just myself and my children (I am a teacher and so I am able to take long school holidays with them while my husband works in the UK). 

Although I have been learning Greek (or trying) for many years, I am often longing to speak with another English-speaking adult after I have been there for a while, and so if ever you would like some company, do drop me a line! My children are older than your son: my daughter is 10 and my son is 13, but they adore playing with little ones. Perhaps you could show us parts of Nafplion that we have yet to discover?

Kind regards
Paula


----------



## expat914 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi!

I am an American living in Korinthos. Yes, Greek is a difficult language to learn. I have also been trying to learn for many years. My son is 5 years old, but loves to play with other children of all ages. I would love to meet up sometime.


----------



## Xylokastro Paula (Sep 13, 2011)

expat914 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am an American living in Korinthos. Yes, Greek is a difficult language to learn. I have also been trying to learn for many years. My son is 5 years old, but loves to play with other children of all ages. I would love to meet up sometime.


Wow - an English-speaking family in Korinthos? Amazing! I don't think I've ever met one (other than the occasional tourist). Do you live in the centre of Korinthos? I am familiar with most of the areas around there. We have an apartment in Xylokastro near the Pefkias Forest end of town. I'm presuming your son must go to a Greek school; how are you finding that? 

It would be lovely to meet when we are there again (although I think it won't be until the New Year). Flights just aren't as cheap as they used to be...


----------



## expat914 (Oct 9, 2009)

Xylokastro Paula said:


> Wow - an English-speaking family in Korinthos? Amazing! I don't think I've ever met one (other than the occasional tourist). Do you live in the centre of Korinthos? I am familiar with most of the areas around there. We have an apartment in Xylokastro near the Pefkias Forest end of town. I'm presuming your son must go to a Greek school; how are you finding that?
> 
> It would be lovely to meet when we are there again (although I think it won't be until the New Year). Flights just aren't as cheap as they used to be...


Haha...I don't know any other English speaking families here either! I live in a village just next to Korinthos so I stick out even more like a sore thumb. 

Yes, my son goes to a Greek school. He is bilingual, but only started speaking Greek last year. Of course, English is his first language.

Please send me a private message. I would feel more comfortable sharing information with you that way. Talk to you soon!


----------



## Xylokastro Paula (Sep 13, 2011)

Apparently, as I'm a new member, I don't have the private messaging facility yet (I think I need to make a few more posts). I'm sure I can find plenty to say on the Greek economy & the price of potatoes... I'll PM you when I'm up and running :0)


----------



## kanderberg (May 13, 2011)

*Soon to be in Nafplio*

Shawna,
I'm and American journalist currently living in Croatia (Vodice) for another 6 weeks before moving to Greece for 3 months. My plan then is to head to Turkey for 3 months (to satisfy the Schengen zone restrictions) and then to Italy/Sicily for 3 months. My purpose on this journey is to try to immerse myself as much as possible in the culture and lifestyle of the locals; I don't consider myself a tourist, just a traveller.


Anyway, I am hoping to find people like you in Nafplio who can assist me when I get there, as well as to have some "friends" I can talk to.

I will be trying to find an apartment for 3 months in Nafplio, something close to the water, furnished, 1BR, with Internet. Doesn't have to be fancy (I'm on a retiree's budget), just clean, secure and centrally located. In Croatia, I was able to find a Croatian-language Web site with apartment rental listings (at prices the locals can afford) and am hoping such a site exists for Greece. Maybe you know of one. Finding an apartment is the #1 priority each time I move and it took almost two weeks to find one here. While I can stay in a hostel for a couple of nights, I'd like to be able to move into a place as soon as possible once there. My budget for an apartment is 200-300 euros.

I would love to meet with you once I arrive (mid-November). I can be contacted at Facebook (Ken Anderberg) or search for 2bagsandapack.

I look forward to corresponding with you.


----------



## Judy Tyrosvoutis (Oct 3, 2011)

*Playgroup for 15th month*



Shawna said:


> I'm an American living in Nafplion, Greece and I have a 15 month old son. I'm looking for an English-speaking playgroup and/or Mommy & me groups in the area. Does anyone know of any? If there aren't any, and you are possibly interested in starting one please contact me.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Shawna


lane:

Hi Shawna- My family lives quite far from your area, but I sure hope you find some kids to have playtime.
My granddaughter is also 15 months and I am hoping to find some playmates in our area of Paralia Alissos in Achaia.

She is loves to be with kids and watches carefully what the older children do!
I can just see here little brain at work thinking AHA so that is how one does that!
Playing ball, trading items and getting back again, hide and seek. We do take her to the square but she is the littlest one for now.

Good luck and all my best to your family!
Judy


----------



## Shawna (Apr 30, 2010)

Xylokastro Paula said:


> Hi Shawna
> 
> I hope you managed to find an English-speaking playgroup for your son. My family has a holiday home in Xylocastro, Korinthos, and so we go to Greece at least four times a year. In the summer we often go to Nafplion as it's not so far from us. In the main school holidays I am often there for up to six weeks - just myself and my children (I am a teacher and so I am able to take long school holidays with them while my husband works in the UK).
> 
> ...


Hi Paula, 

Thank you for your message and sorry for the delay in mine. I would love to meet up. Just let me know the next time you will be in the Nafplion area.

All the best,

Shawna


----------



## Shawna (Apr 30, 2010)

expat914 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am an American living in Korinthos. Yes, Greek is a difficult language to learn. I have also been trying to learn for many years. My son is 5 years old, but loves to play with other children of all ages. I would love to meet up sometime.


Hi Expat 914, 

I would love to meet up for a coffee and chat. My son is 2 1/2, bi-lingual and adores older children. Just let me know the next time you will be in the Nafplion area so we can meet up.

All the best,

Shawna


----------

